# Usar woofer como subwoofer



## Agustinw (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola  tengo una duda
Estoy pensando armar una etapa de 50w rms con un filtro pasa bajos, asi me quedaria completo mi equipo 2.1 25w+25w +50w. El problema mas dificil que tengo es que no encuentro subwoofer de poca potencia por un precio razonable, mi pregunta seria si pudiese usar algun woofer como estos para que tire las bajas frecuencias 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145229930-woofer-jahro-importado-ala-de-goma-6-pulgadas-50-w-rms-_JM_
o
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145229928-parlante-woofer-jahro-lep-c-8-ohms-75-w-rms-_JM_
luego le trataría de construir una caja bass reflex así nomas estilo las de home theater
Saludos y por favor no salten a la ofensiva


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 27, 2012)

Agustinw dijo:


> Saludos y por favor no salten a la ofensiva



Y eso que quiere decir?, si puede funcionar porque de este tipo de woofer de 6 pulgadas hay hechos varios subwoofer de marcas conocidas y tienen buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias aunque muestren una figura SPL relativamente baja.

Yo creo que si puede funcionar y puede ser una buena alternativa.


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y eso que quiere decir?, si puede funcionar porque de este tipo de woofer de 6 pulgadas hay hechos varios subwoofer de marcas conocidas y tienen buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias aunque muestren una figura SPL relativamente baja.
> 
> Yo creo que si puede funcionar y puede ser una buena alternativa.


Era broma . En cuanto a lo que decis me soluciona muchisimos problemas cuando tenga dinerillo empieso a comprar cosas 
Gracias


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola agustin, como te dice ferchito puede andar, pero si te estiras un poco tenes un par de opciones mas, te dejo este link de otra posible opcion, que creo yo que para lo que queres hacer andaria mejor que el jahro.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-143961032-driver-edifier-subwoofer-r-3000-nuevo-orig-_JM_

Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 30, 2012)

Soporta 45 w rms ese edifier? 
pude encontrar los parametros de los jahro pero no tengo ni idea de como se usan para calcular la caja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2012)

Agustinw dijo:


> pude encontrar los parametros de los jahro pero no tengo ni idea de como se usan para calcular la caja


Acá está como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

PD: Los parámetros de Jahro son cualquier verdura, así que vas a tener que medirlos (y estar preparado para decepcionarte).


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 30, 2012)

Quiere decir que la unica manera de saber los parametros es adquiriendolo y teniendo que medirlos uno mismo, cosa que ami me va a ser difícil porque no tengo ni un generador de ondas,ni tester con amperimetro de corriente alterna tampoco frecuencimetro y menos aun un bafle..
Esto se me esta convirtiendo en mision imposible 

yo lo que quiero es buen graves con golpe ¿que tipo de caja es la mas recomendada?

¿que tal este subwoofer queda en mi localidad?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-144958700-pyramid-_JM_


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 31, 2012)

Ese subwoofer pyramid en la pagina de pyramid car audio cuesta 36us y parece a vista mejor que los jahro baratos.Necesito su opinión acerca de ese subwoofer para saber si me conviene comprarlo
Saludos y gracias


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 1, 2012)

Agustinw dijo:


> Ese subwoofer pyramid en la pagina de pyramid car audio cuesta 36us y parece a vista mejor que los jahro baratos.Necesito su opinión acerca de ese subwoofer para saber si me conviene comprarlo
> Saludos y gracias



Buenas Noches Amigo Agustinw, se ve bueno el Subwoofer en especial la suspension, pero no creo que de 300W Peak, por el tamaño del iman se aproxima a 250w Peak, la verdad de esa marca yo me compraria el Hyper Pro PYRAMID PW1086X Car Speaker de 10" si es para hacer una caja pequeña! pero ya la  elección debe ser a su gusto amigo, hay que probar para saber.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 1, 2012)

Agustinw, no se trata de comprar cualquier parlante y chau. Si queres que suene como debe, tenes primero que informarte que es lo que DEBES comprar para que suene bien, el link que te puso Ezavalla te instruirà sobre que necesitas, luego buscas algo que se acerque (hay fabricantes nacionales que te dan los parametros TS, no necesitas medirlos), incluso podès obtener dichos paràmetros sin comprar el parlante. Con estos, los podès simular en el Winisd y ver que tipo y tamaño de caja necesitas, hasta acà sin gastar un centavo y solo necesitas la PC que usas para conectarte al foro. Luego decidis que hacer, comprar, etc. (siempre usando el tutorial de Ez), y encima, como residuo de la tarea, te quedan un montòn de conocimientos y experiencia.
Sds.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias ya veré que hago
Si consigo que me respondan el correo que le envié a suporte pyramid para que me pasen los parámetros me compro el wx81x ya que no puedo gastar mas que eso


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 2, 2012)

Bueno en fin ya compre al final el wx81x de pyramid lo prove en el aire y se sienten que suena bien con buena excursión y no me imagino cuando tenga la caja.Lo bueno es que trajo el manual con todos los datos T-S así que pronto me armare la caja (cuando tenga plata )
Saludos muchas gracias a todos los que participaron en ayudarme


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas Noches Amigo, si a mí también me pareció un buen Subwoofer, buena elección amigo esperamos su  gran aporte, una pregunta amigo con que potencia lo va a poner a trabajar? 

Cordial  Saludo. TKS.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 2, 2012)

Luego de que termine de armar la caja y seguro voy a armar un tda7294  por ahora tengo eso en mente depende el $$ jeje.
Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (May 30, 2012)

Agustinw dijo:


> Bueno en fin ya compre al final el wx81x de pyramid lo prove en el aire y se sienten que suena bien con buena excursión y no me imagino cuando tenga la caja.Lo bueno es que trajo el manual con todos los datos T-S así que pronto me armare la caja (cuando tenga plata )
> Saludos muchas gracias a todos los que participaron en ayudarme



 Bueno ya que te decidiste a armar la caja sin medir nada, te doy un consejo que a mi me funciono cuando hice mi primer subwoofer para home theater sin tener ni idea de nada, diseña la caja para que tenga patas delante de la cara donde se encuentra el woofer, y patas en la cara donde este el tubo de sintonia (ducto sintonia, Bass reflex etc), asi podras probar, si pones el tubo de sintonia hacia el suelo lo cual hara que los graves se sientan retumbones, si queres menos graves orientas el tubo hacia los laterales.
  Aclaro que este no es un consejo HI-FI pero si queres graves retumbones el tubo de Sintonia dirigido hacia el suelo y la caja situada en un rincon de la habitacion es lo mas efectivo.


----------

